# Generator placement



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Just be aware that the dog next door is going to wee wee on it if its right against the fence. Otherwise, we typically see a setback of 5 feet.


----------



## Shelly68065 (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks for the info, really appreciate it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Shelly68065 said:


> Thanks for the info, really appreciate it.


No problem.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> Just be aware that the dog next door is going to wee wee on it if its right against the fence. Otherwise, we typically see a setback of 5 feet.


Note to self : Dogs in Florida can really pee far ! 😂


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Wherever you put it, be sure there's enough space around it to service it. 

It doesn't need any space in front provided there's no restriction for cooling air but you'll need at least 3' on each side and the back. More is better. 

Also, if you're putting it close to property lines, make sure not to encroach on any easements.


----------

